# Cricket & Piper hit the beach...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I was only able to get a few pics of Cricket at the beach. Dogs weren't allowed to run free, so she couldn't rlh, but I did get some of Piper & Cricket in the surf:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That second picture is incredible. What a beautiful girl she is.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What Beautiful Girls they both are.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics Kim you have two lovely girls.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What lovely photos- definitely a great one for your desk


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow neat photos. Love the two beauties together.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The pictues are wonderful. What a great memory that will be 20 years from now. My children love to look back over their childhood with their pets. Two pretty girls.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

What a fun day at the beach! Wonderful photos of your cute girls!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What beautiful photos. And how big Cricket is getting!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What an adorable pair!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful Kim!! What wonderful memories you're preserving too, good for you!

Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You have very cute girls.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What beautiful girls you have!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kim, great pictures! I love the second one.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Most definitely "enlarging and framing" quality  Kim, you've got a couple of beautiful girls!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What cute pics. And wow..your daughter is beautiful!! (you do remember I have four boys, right?.  )


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those are some really cute pics of your girls. Looks like they had a good time.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Your girls are gorgeous....sweet as sugar!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Great pictures!! They look like they had tons of fun at the beach =)


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cricket looks totally relaxed in your daughter's arms in spite of the raging surf. Totally loved and trusting. Beautiful photos.

Suzy


----------

